# The Best Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals—Watches, Straps, And Storage



## unwindtime

I just cancelled my Prime subscription! Yay! 
Feels so good...


----------



## Scbr24

The recraft is tempting… Is it worth it for $115 (taxes and shipping included)?


----------



## Artbrz

*I bought a GWM5610-1. $100!*


----------



## bth1234

Unfortunately the Seiko Rekraft appears to be over £300 in the UK. Oh well.


----------



## Artbrz

*I just bought a GWM5610-1. $100*


----------



## sdiver68

Last year they had 60-70% off Wolf Winders. Hoping they do that again!


----------



## DMass

bth1234 said:


> Unfortunately the Seiko Rekraft appears to be over £300 in the UK. Oh well.


That may be due to the price increase that normally precedes a discount event so it looks like they are massive discounts. I think the regulator says has to have been at full price for x amount of time to then call it a discount. I have a tommy hilfiger shirt in my basket was £22 now over £100... I suspect it will be discounted back to £22 again..


----------



## bigshoe83

sdiver68 said:


> Last year they had 60-70% off Wolf Winders. Hoping they do that again!


That would be fantastic!


----------



## MKTime

I guess there’s nothing to do but wait… probably won’t get anything - but still nice to shop.


----------



## WeyeS

Thanks, will take a look to see what may catch my eye!


----------



## nanook12

Never mind. I misread the post


----------



## imaCoolRobot

My rule is: if I don't want it at full price, I don't really want it.
second rule is: MSRP is for suckers...never pay full...but think whether you still would if it wasn't discounted.


----------



## Mediocre

Thanks for the heads up, I did realize there was a Prime Day 6/21. I will browse tomorrow


----------



## Ziptie

imaCoolRobot said:


> My rule is: if I don't want it at full price, I don't really want it.
> second rule is: MSRP is for suckers...never pay full...but think whether you still would if it wasn't discounted.


Oh, there's plenty of watches I'd gladly wear, but cost many multiples of what I'm willing to spend. Definitely interested, definitely price-sensitive.


----------



## caribiner23

I went through the first 7 pages of watch deals and didn't see anything that knocked my socks off.

I did notice, however, that there appear to be _dozens_ of knockoffs of Apple and other smartwatches.


----------



## MKTime

Prime day is great if you want crappy Chinese fashion watches, an Invicta, or off brand smart watches.


----------



## MKTime

On the plus size: Mozsly winders are at a decent discount.


----------



## JustinMFrost

MKTime said:


> On the plus size: Mozsly winders are at a decent discount.


Most consistently we're seeing Bulova, Citizen, Timex, and maaaaaybe a Seiko or two on a good day. Last year there was a batch of Wolf Winders that took big discounts, but we can neither confirm nor deny whether or not there will be more of that this year.


----------



## nanook12

Was really hoping that citizen field watch would go on sale again. Oh well


----------



## caribiner23

nanook12 said:


> Was really hoping that citizen field watch would go on sale again. Oh well


Keep watching throughout the day-- items come and go.


----------



## caribiner23

Barton Elite Silicone straps are down to $16 from $20 at this link.


----------



## zilch0md

*Bulova Mens Precisionist - 96B158*

*$148.99* with the deal expiring in 14 hours (at midnight, Central)



Amazon.com



Compare to CCC price history:









Bulova Precisionist Men's Watch, Stainless Steel with Black Leather Strap, Silver-Tone (Model: 96B158) (B007006UA2)


Amazon price tracking & price history for Bulova Precisionist Men's Watch, Stainless Steel with Black Leather Strap, Silver-Tone (Model: 96B158) (B007006UA2)




camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## MKTime

Luminox Evo Navy Seal Blackout Mens Watch 3051.BLACKOUT

Starts prime deal in about 3 hours.


----------



## JustinMFrost

jtlynn23 said:


> Barton Elite Silicone straps are down to $16 from $20 at this link.


I see that reported in the available deals list but for some reason it's still coming up as $21 for me.... Anyone else?


----------



## caribiner23

JustinMFrost said:


> I see that reported in the available deals list but for some reason it's still coming up as $21 for me.... Anyone else?


Interesting-- it just popped back to $21 for me at the link I posted.
.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Correction. Updating the list—applies to certain colors only.


----------



## MKTime

JustinMFrost said:


> Correction. Updating the list-applies to certain colors only.


Translation: We're marking down the crap we haven't been able to sell at regular price...


----------



## caribiner23

This is a generally good one: get $10 in additional balance credit when you reload your Amazon Gift Card balance with $40.

Limit one bonus per Prime member.

Link


----------



## caribiner23

Several Ritche brand straps are also on sale, including this leather strap, as well as canvas, ballistic nylon, and silicone.

I am not personally familiar with the brand, but the deals seem good.


----------



## JustinMFrost

MKTime said:


> Translation: We're marking down the crap we haven't been able to sell at regular price...


Actually, no. It's almost all of the color combos other than solid black and the straps with pvd hardware.


----------



## MKTime

MKTime said:


> Luminox Evo Navy Seal Blackout Mens Watch 3051.BLACKOUT
> 
> Starts prime deal in about 3 hours.


So. The luminox is on sale for the same price you can get it from ADs on eBay or online... what a great deal...


----------



## MKTime

jtlynn23 said:


> Several Ritche brand straps are also on sale, including this leather strap, as well as canvas, ballistic nylon, and silicone.
> 
> I am not personally familiar with the brand, but the deals seem good.


Those are pretty much their everyday prices.


----------



## JustinMFrost

MKTime said:


> So. The luminox is on sale for the same price you can get it from ADs on eBay or online... what a great deal...


Unfortunately we have no control over the levels of discounting of any of the offerings from Prime Day.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Ziptie said:


> Oh, there's plenty of watches I'd gladly wear, but cost many multiples of what I'm willing to spend. Definitely interested, definitely price-sensitive.


I would like a date with Jennifer Lawrence and wear a shiny hat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinMFrost

imaCoolRobot said:


> I would like a date with Jennifer Lawrence and wear a shiny hat.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Let me make a few calls and see what can be arranged. 

For a budget alternative to your shiny hat, may I recommend tin foil?


----------



## MKTime

JustinMFrost said:


> Unfortunately we have no control over the levels of discounting of any of the offerings from Prime Day.


Oh, I know. It just seems to be a total disappointment this year.


----------



## sjd92

JustinMFrost said:


> _---Updated 6/21/21, 11:20am EST---_
> 
> Amazon Prime Day 2021 kicks off on June 21st at 3am Eastern Time, and once again there will be a decent cluster of watch deals that we'll be bringing you as soon as we have permission to do so. Since the migration to the new Watchuseek platform, things run a bit differently, so what we will be doing is updating this thread with any new deals that come about, and changing the feature image to provide warning to the community that the deals list has been updated. We've had a quick skim of what's being listed this year. and even though there's still a hell of a lot of junk in the mix, including some gaudy quartz fashion watches and no-name G-Shock ripoffs, we can confirm that at the very least, there are also some offerings from some of the community's favorite entry-level mainstay brands. Unless you're really new here, you should have a pretty good idea who we're talking about here.
> 
> Prime Day has been getting bigger and bigger each year, and though the mega-sale only runs for two days, it has been projected that it has the ability to surpass Black Friday in the coming years in terms of sales volume. Plus, it's Amazon, so that means quick shipping and easy delivery when compared to some of the other e-comm retailers out there.
> 
> Accessing some of the best Prime Day deals does require a membership, however if you haven't used a free trial already you can sign up for a free 30-day run today to take advantage of the deals below. Happy hunting!
> 
> * Sign Up For Amazon Prime Here
> 
> Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals 2021
> 
> Barton Bands Elite Silicone Watch Straps
> View attachment 15953623
> *
> A personal favorite here (currently own about a dozen of these), the Barton Bands Elite Silicone straps are marked down to $16 from $21, however it seems that stock is changing regularly and it's only cetain colors that are available at the discounted price. Most colors with brushed hardware are marked down currently (these are available in both even and odd sizes from 18 through to 24mm). They're extremely comfortable and fit well on a range of watches.
> 
> *Check Out The Barton Bands Here*
> 
> *Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch
> View attachment 15953420
> *
> 
> First on the list, The Bulova Lunar Pilot has been marked down to $315.99 from its full sticker price of $675. This is for the *bracelet version* rather than the NATO version shown above. For those less familiar, this uses Bulova's high frequency quartz caliber, fitted in a 45mm media blasted case that sits roughly 15mm thick. While not a small watch, I recall it being a passable fit on my 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> *Check Out The Bulova Here*
> 
> *Invicta Men's Pro Diver 40mm Two-Tone 8928OB
> View attachment 15953431
> *
> This and our next selection are mostly here for the mod gang-those of you who want to base a custom build off a Submariner-style case. This Invicta Pro Diver is only $56.70 right now, which is a great jumping off point if you're looking to keep your build on a budget. That said, if you're just in the market for a cheap Sub homage and can get past all of the Invicta hate that's found across the forums, this price is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> *Check Out the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm*
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> View attachment 15953435
> 
> Basically the exact same story here, but the black dial steel variant of the 36mm Invicta Pro Diver is also marked down currently. This one will only set you back $55.17. Last we heard, finding mod parts to suit a 36mm build might be a bit more tricky, but it's still something to consider.
> 
> *Check Out The Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> 
> While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell...
> 
> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver*
> 
> ​
> These Eco-Drive Promasters are often on sale, but getting your hands on one for under $100 doesn't happen all that often. Ignore the site error-it's not 48mm across, but rather 44 (thankfully). Bezel action on these is decent, and its lume has a pretty decent punch to it.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *12-Piece Watch Repair Kit*
> 
> ​
> There are tons of watch tool kits online for those looking a take a stab at tinkering, and while nothing will rival pro equipment from Bergeron and others, an affordable set like this is a good step in the door if you're only looking to go so far as popping a caseback to check things out, swap a battery, or resize a bracelet. It'll cost you less than $12 today.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Automatic*
> 
> ​
> This is another big one, as even the likes of Jomashop would never offer this Recraft this cheap-for prime day this Recraft will land at your door for $70.99. The self-winder is running the basic but reliable 7S26, has an exhibition caseback, and measures 43.5mm across.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Glass Top 12-Slot Watch Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't included in our watch storage roundup , this watch box is a pretty solid option for a price tag under $40. Its lower tray is adaptable, and a good spot to stash your spare straps and other things.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Citizen BM8180-03E Field Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one more fun budget beater in the mix, whose design kind of teeters on the border between a pilot and a field watch. It's only 37mm across, so it won't get in the way while you tackle household (or other) projects, and with 100m of water resistance it can get a little wet without issue. I'd always prefer a sapphire crystal on a tool watch, but in the same breath how much complaining can you do when you're getting this for $56.99?
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *22mm And 24mm Quick-Release Canvas Watch Straps*
> 
> ​
> Watch straps are also a crapshoot on Amazon, as you have to assume that you're going to get what you pay for when you look at the budget end of things. That said, I'd risk dropping the $13 on one of these canvas quick-release straps just to see how they are. Unlike cheap leather, canvas straps are much more likely to break in and be comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*





JustinMFrost said:


> _---Updated 6/21/21, 11:20am EST---_
> 
> Amazon Prime Day 2021 kicks off on June 21st at 3am Eastern Time, and once again there will be a decent cluster of watch deals that we'll be bringing you as soon as we have permission to do so. Since the migration to the new Watchuseek platform, things run a bit differently, so what we will be doing is updating this thread with any new deals that come about, and changing the feature image to provide warning to the community that the deals list has been updated. We've had a quick skim of what's being listed this year. and even though there's still a hell of a lot of junk in the mix, including some gaudy quartz fashion watches and no-name G-Shock ripoffs, we can confirm that at the very least, there are also some offerings from some of the community's favorite entry-level mainstay brands. Unless you're really new here, you should have a pretty good idea who we're talking about here.
> 
> Prime Day has been getting bigger and bigger each year, and though the mega-sale only runs for two days, it has been projected that it has the ability to surpass Black Friday in the coming years in terms of sales volume. Plus, it's Amazon, so that means quick shipping and easy delivery when compared to some of the other e-comm retailers out there.
> 
> Accessing some of the best Prime Day deals does require a membership, however if you haven't used a free trial already you can sign up for a free 30-day run today to take advantage of the deals below. Happy hunting!
> 
> * Sign Up For Amazon Prime Here
> 
> Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals 2021
> 
> Barton Bands Elite Silicone Watch Straps
> View attachment 15953623
> *
> A personal favorite here (currently own about a dozen of these), the Barton Bands Elite Silicone straps are marked down to $16 from $21, however it seems that stock is changing regularly and it's only cetain colors that are available at the discounted price. Most colors with brushed hardware are marked down currently (these are available in both even and odd sizes from 18 through to 24mm). They're extremely comfortable and fit well on a range of watches.
> 
> *Check Out The Barton Bands Here*
> 
> *Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch
> View attachment 15953420
> *
> 
> First on the list, The Bulova Lunar Pilot has been marked down to $315.99 from its full sticker price of $675. This is for the *bracelet version* rather than the NATO version shown above. For those less familiar, this uses Bulova's high frequency quartz caliber, fitted in a 45mm media blasted case that sits roughly 15mm thick. While not a small watch, I recall it being a passable fit on my 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> *Check Out The Bulova Here*
> 
> *Invicta Men's Pro Diver 40mm Two-Tone 8928OB
> View attachment 15953431
> *
> This and our next selection are mostly here for the mod gang-those of you who want to base a custom build off a Submariner-style case. This Invicta Pro Diver is only $56.70 right now, which is a great jumping off point if you're looking to keep your build on a budget. That said, if you're just in the market for a cheap Sub homage and can get past all of the Invicta hate that's found across the forums, this price is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> *Check Out the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm*
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> View attachment 15953435
> 
> Basically the exact same story here, but the black dial steel variant of the 36mm Invicta Pro Diver is also marked down currently. This one will only set you back $55.17. Last we heard, finding mod parts to suit a 36mm build might be a bit more tricky, but it's still something to consider.
> 
> *Check Out The Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> 
> While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell...
> 
> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver*
> 
> ​
> These Eco-Drive Promasters are often on sale, but getting your hands on one for under $100 doesn't happen all that often. Ignore the site error-it's not 48mm across, but rather 44 (thankfully). Bezel action on these is decent, and its lume has a pretty decent punch to it.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *12-Piece Watch Repair Kit*
> 
> ​
> There are tons of watch tool kits online for those looking a take a stab at tinkering, and while nothing will rival pro equipment from Bergeron and others, an affordable set like this is a good step in the door if you're only looking to go so far as popping a caseback to check things out, swap a battery, or resize a bracelet. It'll cost you less than $12 today.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Automatic*
> 
> ​
> This is another big one, as even the likes of Jomashop would never offer this Recraft this cheap-for prime day this Recraft will land at your door for $70.99. The self-winder is running the basic but reliable 7S26, has an exhibition caseback, and measures 43.5mm across.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Glass Top 12-Slot Watch Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't included in our watch storage roundup , this watch box is a pretty solid option for a price tag under $40. Its lower tray is adaptable, and a good spot to stash your spare straps and other things.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Citizen BM8180-03E Field Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one more fun budget beater in the mix, whose design kind of teeters on the border between a pilot and a field watch. It's only 37mm across, so it won't get in the way while you tackle household (or other) projects, and with 100m of water resistance it can get a little wet without issue. I'd always prefer a sapphire crystal on a tool watch, but in the same breath how much complaining can you do when you're getting this for $56.99?
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *22mm And 24mm Quick-Release Canvas Watch Straps*
> 
> ​
> Watch straps are also a crapshoot on Amazon, as you have to assume that you're going to get what you pay for when you look at the budget end of things. That said, I'd risk dropping the $13 on one of these canvas quick-release straps just to see how they are. Unlike cheap leather, canvas straps are much more likely to break in and be comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


A lot of good options here.


----------



## GoTribe

sjd92 said:


> A lot of good options here.


Here, yes. On Amazon this year - no.


----------



## mkt3000

MKTime said:


> Prime day is great if you want crappy Chinese fashion watches, an Invicta, or off brand smart watches.


Back in 2015, for the first Prime Day, I was able to pick up a Hamilton Khaki mechanical for for $150 ($200 - $50 in Amazon gift cards I had.)


----------



## MKTime

mkt3000 said:


> Back in 2015, for the first Prime Day, I was able to pick up a Hamilton Khaki mechanical for for $150 ($200 - $50 in Amazon gift cards I had.)


Now THAT was a steal - almost as good as when I burned 50k United airline miles for a Hamilton Khaki King Scuba automatic&#8230; (comparable watches now go for at least 150k miles)&#8230;


----------



## bdjansen

I picked up this on a lightning deal:


Amazon.com


----------



## bdjansen

Some of the other Seikos in the same line are also on sale:








Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Japanese Mechanical Automatic Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Seiko Men's Japanese Mechanical Automatic Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Tjcdas

Is the sale a big dud?


----------



## GoTribe

Tjcdas said:


> Is the sale a big dud?


Unless you want an Invicta (not knocking as they are great at what they are) then yes.


----------



## caribiner23

Tjcdas said:


> Is the sale a big dud?


I picked up a couple new straps and a few non-watch items. Nothing earth-shattering though.


----------



## nanook12

I got a couple good deals too but none of them were watches. I did buy a Barton elite silicone for $16.


----------



## MKTime

Oh My God. This is one of the monstrosities that Amazon Prime Day is trying to pawn off on people: https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Wate...eals-grid_slot-5_21f9_dt_dcell_img_4_58b5109a

No. It's not a G-Shock. No, it's not even a good knock off. It only has (wait for it) 50m water resistance...

I am sorely tempted to waste $20 on it just to beat it with a hammer and see how much less durable it is than my G-Shock...


----------



## jaymancbd

I got the Bulova Lunar Pilot in 2019 but haven't seen anything interesting for me this year unfortunately.


----------



## ronster68

I picked up the Lunar Pilot a few weeks ago for under retail, but not that low. If I'd remembered Prime Deals was coming up, I would have waited to see if the Bulova would have been one of the deals. Oh well, live and learn. 
I did grab a leather band and a sailcloth band from Barton for the Lunar Pilot though.


----------



## wle

*Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver

==ignore the OTHER error
it is not ''under $100"
it is still twice that much
wle*


----------



## JustinMFrost

ronster68 said:


> I picked up the Lunar Pilot a few weeks ago for under retail, but not that low. If I'd remembered Prime Deals was coming up, I would have waited to see if the Bulova would have been one of the deals. Oh well, live and learn.
> I did grab a leather band and a sailcloth band from Barton for the Lunar Pilot though.


Good stuff. It seems Citizen/Bulova/Alpina always make the deals list.


----------



## JustinMFrost

wle said:


> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver
> 
> ==ignore the OTHER error
> it is not ''under $100"
> it is still twice that much
> wle*


We're sorry, but you didn't read the text directly above it that reads as follows:

_While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell..._

This is an example of a deal from last year...


----------



## ndel

JustinMFrost said:


> _---Updated 6/22/21, 11:30am EST---_
> 
> Amazon Prime Day 2021 kicks off on June 21st at 3am Eastern Time, and once again there will be a decent cluster of watch deals that we'll be bringing you as soon as we have permission to do so. Since the migration to the new Watchuseek platform, things run a bit differently, so what we will be doing is updating this thread with any new deals that come about, and changing the feature image to provide warning to the community that the deals list has been updated. We've had a quick skim of what's being listed this year. and even though there's still a hell of a lot of junk in the mix, including some gaudy quartz fashion watches and no-name G-Shock ripoffs, we can confirm that at the very least, there are also some offerings from some of the community's favorite entry-level mainstay brands. Unless you're really new here, you should have a pretty good idea who we're talking about here.
> 
> Prime Day has been getting bigger and bigger each year, and though the mega-sale only runs for two days, it has been projected that it has the ability to surpass Black Friday in the coming years in terms of sales volume. Plus, it's Amazon, so that means quick shipping and easy delivery when compared to some of the other e-comm retailers out there.
> 
> Accessing some of the best Prime Day deals does require a membership, however if you haven't used a free trial already you can sign up for a free 30-day run today to take advantage of the deals below. Happy hunting!
> 
> * Sign Up For Amazon Prime Here *
> 
> *Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals 2021*​
> *Seiko Watch Deals*
> View attachment 15955623
> 
> Surprisingly when Amazon supplied their lists of what to expect, nothing from Seiko was listed in the thousands and thousands of line items, however there are some discounts to be had. We've been doing some cross referencing here, and a few models are coming in more affordable than the grey market, and others are more or less on par. This isn't really a doorbuster sort of deal, but have a skim through the filtered search page below, and as the deals turn on and off you just might get lucky. We've seen a Recraft, a Samurai, and an Arnie pop up for pretty fair prices today.
> 
> *Check Out The Seiko Watch Deals Here*
> 
> *Terrible Mechanical Knock-Offs to Hit With a Hammer*
> View attachment 15955622
> 
> At a certain point we've gotta have a little fun, no? I mean, god, look at these things. Granted, we know some are fine with the homage space, and this market exists for a reason, but does the world really need a discount off-brand tourbillon Panerai knock off? I mean, come on. Have a look, and/or have a laugh at the link below.
> 
> *Check Out The Off-Brand Mechanical Watches Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Quartz
> View attachment 15955528
> *
> The discounts are a little slim in the watch space so far, but we've managed to find this Alpina Startimer Quartz marked down to $271, which is cheaper than we've seen it through grey market sellers like Jomashop and others. This is the 42mm diameter quartz version, with 100m water resistance.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT
> View attachment 15955532
> *
> A little further up the food chain, the Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT is also marked down today by a decent margin. The automatic compressor-style GMT is currently listed at $699, which is 50% off of its full retail sticker price.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT Here*
> 
> *Barton Bands Elite Silicone Watch Straps
> View attachment 15953623
> *
> A personal favorite here (currently own about a dozen of these), the Barton Bands Elite Silicone straps are marked down to $16 from $21, however it seems that stock is changing regularly and it's only cetain colors that are available at the discounted price. Most colors with brushed hardware are marked down currently (these are available in both even and odd sizes from 18 through to 24mm). They're extremely comfortable and fit well on a range of watches.
> 
> *Check Out The Barton Bands Here*
> 
> *Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch
> View attachment 15953420
> *
> 
> First on the list, The Bulova Lunar Pilot has been marked down to $315.99 from its full sticker price of $675. This is for the *bracelet version* rather than the NATO version shown above. For those less familiar, this uses Bulova's high frequency quartz caliber, fitted in a 45mm media blasted case that sits roughly 15mm thick. While not a small watch, I recall it being a passable fit on my 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> *Check Out The Bulova Here*
> 
> *Invicta Men's Pro Diver 40mm Two-Tone 8928OB
> View attachment 15953431
> *
> This and our next selection are mostly here for the mod gang-those of you who want to base a custom build off a Submariner-style case. This Invicta Pro Diver is only $56.70 right now, which is a great jumping off point if you're looking to keep your build on a budget. That said, if you're just in the market for a cheap Sub homage and can get past all of the Invicta hate that's found across the forums, this price is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> *Check Out the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm*
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> View attachment 15953435
> 
> Basically the exact same story here, but the black dial steel variant of the 36mm Invicta Pro Diver is also marked down currently. This one will only set you back $55.17. Last we heard, finding mod parts to suit a 36mm build might be a bit more tricky, but it's still something to consider.
> 
> *Check Out The Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> 
> While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell...
> 
> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver*
> 
> ​
> These Eco-Drive Promasters are often on sale, but getting your hands on one for under $100 doesn't happen all that often. Ignore the site error-it's not 48mm across, but rather 44 (thankfully). Bezel action on these is decent, and its lume has a pretty decent punch to it.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *12-Piece Watch Repair Kit*
> 
> ​
> There are tons of watch tool kits online for those looking a take a stab at tinkering, and while nothing will rival pro equipment from Bergeron and others, an affordable set like this is a good step in the door if you're only looking to go so far as popping a caseback to check things out, swap a battery, or resize a bracelet. It'll cost you less than $12 today.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Automatic*
> 
> ​
> This is another big one, as even the likes of Jomashop would never offer this Recraft this cheap-for prime day this Recraft will land at your door for $70.99. The self-winder is running the basic but reliable 7S26, has an exhibition caseback, and measures 43.5mm across.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Glass Top 12-Slot Watch Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't included in our watch storage roundup , this watch box is a pretty solid option for a price tag under $40. Its lower tray is adaptable, and a good spot to stash your spare straps and other things.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Citizen BM8180-03E Field Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one more fun budget beater in the mix, whose design kind of teeters on the border between a pilot and a field watch. It's only 37mm across, so it won't get in the way while you tackle household (or other) projects, and with 100m of water resistance it can get a little wet without issue. I'd always prefer a sapphire crystal on a tool watch, but in the same breath how much complaining can you do when you're getting this for $56.99?
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *22mm And 24mm Quick-Release Canvas Watch Straps*
> 
> ​
> Watch straps are also a crapshoot on Amazon, as you have to assume that you're going to get what you pay for when you look at the budget end of things. That said, I'd risk dropping the $13 on one of these canvas quick-release straps just to see how they are. Unlike cheap leather, canvas straps are much more likely to break in and be comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*





JustinMFrost said:


> _---Updated 6/22/21, 11:30am EST---_
> 
> Amazon Prime Day 2021 kicks off on June 21st at 3am Eastern Time, and once again there will be a decent cluster of watch deals that we'll be bringing you as soon as we have permission to do so. Since the migration to the new Watchuseek platform, things run a bit differently, so what we will be doing is updating this thread with any new deals that come about, and changing the feature image to provide warning to the community that the deals list has been updated. We've had a quick skim of what's being listed this year. and even though there's still a hell of a lot of junk in the mix, including some gaudy quartz fashion watches and no-name G-Shock ripoffs, we can confirm that at the very least, there are also some offerings from some of the community's favorite entry-level mainstay brands. Unless you're really new here, you should have a pretty good idea who we're talking about here.
> 
> Prime Day has been getting bigger and bigger each year, and though the mega-sale only runs for two days, it has been projected that it has the ability to surpass Black Friday in the coming years in terms of sales volume. Plus, it's Amazon, so that means quick shipping and easy delivery when compared to some of the other e-comm retailers out there.
> 
> Accessing some of the best Prime Day deals does require a membership, however if you haven't used a free trial already you can sign up for a free 30-day run today to take advantage of the deals below. Happy hunting!
> 
> * Sign Up For Amazon Prime Here *
> 
> *Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals 2021*​
> *Seiko Watch Deals*
> View attachment 15955623
> 
> Surprisingly when Amazon supplied their lists of what to expect, nothing from Seiko was listed in the thousands and thousands of line items, however there are some discounts to be had. We've been doing some cross referencing here, and a few models are coming in more affordable than the grey market, and others are more or less on par. This isn't really a doorbuster sort of deal, but have a skim through the filtered search page below, and as the deals turn on and off you just might get lucky. We've seen a Recraft, a Samurai, and an Arnie pop up for pretty fair prices today.
> 
> *Check Out The Seiko Watch Deals Here*
> 
> *Terrible Mechanical Knock-Offs to Hit With a Hammer*
> View attachment 15955622
> 
> At a certain point we've gotta have a little fun, no? I mean, god, look at these things. Granted, we know some are fine with the homage space, and this market exists for a reason, but does the world really need a discount off-brand tourbillon Panerai knock off? I mean, come on. Have a look, and/or have a laugh at the link below.
> 
> *Check Out The Off-Brand Mechanical Watches Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Quartz
> View attachment 15955528
> *
> The discounts are a little slim in the watch space so far, but we've managed to find this Alpina Startimer Quartz marked down to $271, which is cheaper than we've seen it through grey market sellers like Jomashop and others. This is the 42mm diameter quartz version, with 100m water resistance.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT
> View attachment 15955532
> *
> A little further up the food chain, the Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT is also marked down today by a decent margin. The automatic compressor-style GMT is currently listed at $699, which is 50% off of its full retail sticker price.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT Here*
> 
> *Barton Bands Elite Silicone Watch Straps
> View attachment 15953623
> *
> A personal favorite here (currently own about a dozen of these), the Barton Bands Elite Silicone straps are marked down to $16 from $21, however it seems that stock is changing regularly and it's only cetain colors that are available at the discounted price. Most colors with brushed hardware are marked down currently (these are available in both even and odd sizes from 18 through to 24mm). They're extremely comfortable and fit well on a range of watches.
> 
> *Check Out The Barton Bands Here*
> 
> *Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch
> View attachment 15953420
> *
> 
> First on the list, The Bulova Lunar Pilot has been marked down to $315.99 from its full sticker price of $675. This is for the *bracelet version* rather than the NATO version shown above. For those less familiar, this uses Bulova's high frequency quartz caliber, fitted in a 45mm media blasted case that sits roughly 15mm thick. While not a small watch, I recall it being a passable fit on my 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> *Check Out The Bulova Here*
> 
> *Invicta Men's Pro Diver 40mm Two-Tone 8928OB
> View attachment 15953431
> *
> This and our next selection are mostly here for the mod gang-those of you who want to base a custom build off a Submariner-style case. This Invicta Pro Diver is only $56.70 right now, which is a great jumping off point if you're looking to keep your build on a budget. That said, if you're just in the market for a cheap Sub homage and can get past all of the Invicta hate that's found across the forums, this price is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> *Check Out the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm*
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> View attachment 15953435
> 
> Basically the exact same story here, but the black dial steel variant of the 36mm Invicta Pro Diver is also marked down currently. This one will only set you back $55.17. Last we heard, finding mod parts to suit a 36mm build might be a bit more tricky, but it's still something to consider.
> 
> *Check Out The Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> 
> While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell...
> 
> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver*
> 
> ​
> These Eco-Drive Promasters are often on sale, but getting your hands on one for under $100 doesn't happen all that often. Ignore the site error-it's not 48mm across, but rather 44 (thankfully). Bezel action on these is decent, and its lume has a pretty decent punch to it.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *12-Piece Watch Repair Kit*
> 
> ​
> There are tons of watch tool kits online for those looking a take a stab at tinkering, and while nothing will rival pro equipment from Bergeron and others, an affordable set like this is a good step in the door if you're only looking to go so far as popping a caseback to check things out, swap a battery, or resize a bracelet. It'll cost you less than $12 today.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Automatic*
> 
> ​
> This is another big one, as even the likes of Jomashop would never offer this Recraft this cheap-for prime day this Recraft will land at your door for $70.99. The self-winder is running the basic but reliable 7S26, has an exhibition caseback, and measures 43.5mm across.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Glass Top 12-Slot Watch Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't included in our watch storage roundup , this watch box is a pretty solid option for a price tag under $40. Its lower tray is adaptable, and a good spot to stash your spare straps and other things.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Citizen BM8180-03E Field Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one more fun budget beater in the mix, whose design kind of teeters on the border between a pilot and a field watch. It's only 37mm across, so it won't get in the way while you tackle household (or other) projects, and with 100m of water resistance it can get a little wet without issue. I'd always prefer a sapphire crystal on a tool watch, but in the same breath how much complaining can you do when you're getting this for $56.99?
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *22mm And 24mm Quick-Release Canvas Watch Straps*
> 
> ​
> Watch straps are also a crapshoot on Amazon, as you have to assume that you're going to get what you pay for when you look at the budget end of things. That said, I'd risk dropping the $13 on one of these canvas quick-release straps just to see how they are. Unlike cheap leather, canvas straps are much more likely to break in and be comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


Very interesting!!


----------



## caribiner23

This just showed up. That was quick.


----------



## wgroves

The old style Citizen Nighthawk just popped up at ~$151.99









Amazon.com: Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Air Nighthawk Pilot Watch in Stainless Steel, Black Dial (Model: BJ7000-52E) : Citizen: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Air Nighthawk Pilot Watch in Stainless Steel, Black Dial (Model: BJ7000-52E) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## fish70

ronster68 said:


> I picked up the Lunar Pilot a few weeks ago for under retail, but not that low. If I'd remembered Prime Deals was coming up, I would have waited to see if the Bulova would have been one of the deals. Oh well, live and learn.
> I did grab a leather band and a sailcloth band from Barton for the Lunar Pilot though.


Joma sold Lunar Pilots for $199 for two years or so.


----------



## omMIega

Picked up this little number on Prime Day. Checks a lot of boxes for me. I'd been looking at watches priced 10x higher. Monta (Atlas & Noble), Longines Spirit, Tudor BB41, Omega Railmaster. I've never owned a Seiko so I'm excited to get this in the door for that fact alone. Loves: blue dial, good lume, date only (don't care for day/date, don't care for no date), 100m WR, brushed oyster style bracelet, drilled lugs, minimal crown guard, 40mm, 13mm thick (incl cyclops). Don't love but will accept for $300: push/pull crown, more polish than I care for, hardlex crystal, no microadjust bracelet, 41hr reserve.


----------



## Edgesickles

JustinMFrost said:


> _---Updated 6/23/21, 11:30am EST---_
> 
> Well folks, that was that. Unlike the last couple of years where we were able to unearth at least a dozen or more reasonable deals for the watch community, Amazon Prime Day 2021 was a bit of a bust for all involved. A few of the deals that we were able to find were at least a hair cheaper than elsewhere in the market, but it's become quite clear that the watch world isn't a priority for Amazon. We know our fellow WIS love a proper bargain (as do we), so we will do our best to continue reporting on proper sales/bargains elsewhere around the web as we come across them. For now, it's back to the hunt.
> 
> Did you find a good deal via Prime Day? Was it one that we somehow missed? Feel free to share your haul in the comments below. As a point of reference moving forward, we'll keep this list live for those wondering what to expect from Prime Day events moving forward.
> 
> If not before, expect to see some more deal coverage surrounding Labor Day, and then Black Friday (of course).
> 
> Amazon Prime Day 2021 kicks off on June 21st at 3am Eastern Time, and once again there will be a decent cluster of watch deals that we'll be bringing you as soon as we have permission to do so. Since the migration to the new Watchuseek platform, things run a bit differently, so what we will be doing is updating this thread with any new deals that come about, and changing the feature image to provide warning to the community that the deals list has been updated. We've had a quick skim of what's being listed this year. and even though there's still a hell of a lot of junk in the mix, including some gaudy quartz fashion watches and no-name G-Shock ripoffs, we can confirm that at the very least, there are also some offerings from some of the community's favorite entry-level mainstay brands. Unless you're really new here, you should have a pretty good idea who we're talking about here.
> 
> Prime Day has been getting bigger and bigger each year, and though the mega-sale only runs for two days, it has been projected that it has the ability to surpass Black Friday in the coming years in terms of sales volume. Plus, it's Amazon, so that means quick shipping and easy delivery when compared to some of the other e-comm retailers out there.
> 
> Accessing some of the best Prime Day deals does require a membership, however if you haven't used a free trial already you can sign up for a free 30-day run today to take advantage of the deals below. Happy hunting!
> 
> * Sign Up For Amazon Prime Here *
> 
> *Amazon Prime Day Watch Deals 2021*​
> *Seiko Watch Deals*
> View attachment 15955623
> 
> Surprisingly when Amazon supplied their lists of what to expect, nothing from Seiko was listed in the thousands and thousands of line items, however there are some discounts to be had. We've been doing some cross referencing here, and a few models are coming in more affordable than the grey market, and others are more or less on par. This isn't really a doorbuster sort of deal, but have a skim through the filtered search page below, and as the deals turn on and off you just might get lucky. We've seen a Recraft, a Samurai, and an Arnie pop up for pretty fair prices today.
> 
> *Check Out The Seiko Watch Deals Here*
> 
> *Terrible Mechanical Knock-Offs to Hit With a Hammer*
> View attachment 15955622
> 
> At a certain point we've gotta have a little fun, no? I mean, god, look at these things. Granted, we know some are fine with the homage space, and this market exists for a reason, but does the world really need a discount off-brand tourbillon Panerai knock off? I mean, come on. Have a look, and/or have a laugh at the link below.
> 
> *Check Out The Off-Brand Mechanical Watches Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Quartz
> View attachment 15955528
> *
> The discounts are a little slim in the watch space so far, but we've managed to find this Alpina Startimer Quartz marked down to $271, which is cheaper than we've seen it through grey market sellers like Jomashop and others. This is the 42mm diameter quartz version, with 100m water resistance.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Here*
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT
> View attachment 15955532
> *
> A little further up the food chain, the Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT is also marked down today by a decent margin. The automatic compressor-style GMT is currently listed at $699, which is 50% off of its full retail sticker price.
> 
> *Check Out The Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT Here*
> 
> *Barton Bands Elite Silicone Watch Straps
> View attachment 15953623
> *
> A personal favorite here (currently own about a dozen of these), the Barton Bands Elite Silicone straps are marked down to $16 from $21, however it seems that stock is changing regularly and it's only cetain colors that are available at the discounted price. Most colors with brushed hardware are marked down currently (these are available in both even and odd sizes from 18 through to 24mm). They're extremely comfortable and fit well on a range of watches.
> 
> *Check Out The Barton Bands Here*
> 
> *Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch
> View attachment 15953420
> *
> 
> First on the list, The Bulova Lunar Pilot has been marked down to $315.99 from its full sticker price of $675. This is for the *bracelet version* rather than the NATO version shown above. For those less familiar, this uses Bulova's high frequency quartz caliber, fitted in a 45mm media blasted case that sits roughly 15mm thick. While not a small watch, I recall it being a passable fit on my 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> *Check Out The Bulova Here*
> 
> *Invicta Men's Pro Diver 40mm Two-Tone 8928OB
> View attachment 15953431
> *
> This and our next selection are mostly here for the mod gang-those of you who want to base a custom build off a Submariner-style case. This Invicta Pro Diver is only $56.70 right now, which is a great jumping off point if you're looking to keep your build on a budget. That said, if you're just in the market for a cheap Sub homage and can get past all of the Invicta hate that's found across the forums, this price is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> *Check Out the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm*
> 
> *Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> View attachment 15953435
> 
> Basically the exact same story here, but the black dial steel variant of the 36mm Invicta Pro Diver is also marked down currently. This one will only set you back $55.17. Last we heard, finding mod parts to suit a 36mm build might be a bit more tricky, but it's still something to consider.
> 
> *Check Out The Invicta Pro Diver 36mm*
> 
> While you wait for more updates to start coming in, have a look below at some of the Amazon Prime Day deals that we covered in the last two years. There's a good chance that some of these items will be promoted again for 2021, but time will tell...
> 
> *Citizen Watches Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Professional Diver*
> 
> ​
> These Eco-Drive Promasters are often on sale, but getting your hands on one for under $100 doesn't happen all that often. Ignore the site error-it's not 48mm across, but rather 44 (thankfully). Bezel action on these is decent, and its lume has a pretty decent punch to it.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *12-Piece Watch Repair Kit*
> 
> ​
> There are tons of watch tool kits online for those looking a take a stab at tinkering, and while nothing will rival pro equipment from Bergeron and others, an affordable set like this is a good step in the door if you're only looking to go so far as popping a caseback to check things out, swap a battery, or resize a bracelet. It'll cost you less than $12 today.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Automatic*
> 
> ​
> This is another big one, as even the likes of Jomashop would never offer this Recraft this cheap-for prime day this Recraft will land at your door for $70.99. The self-winder is running the basic but reliable 7S26, has an exhibition caseback, and measures 43.5mm across.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Glass Top 12-Slot Watch Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it wasn't included in our watch storage roundup , this watch box is a pretty solid option for a price tag under $40. Its lower tray is adaptable, and a good spot to stash your spare straps and other things.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *Citizen BM8180-03E Field Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one more fun budget beater in the mix, whose design kind of teeters on the border between a pilot and a field watch. It's only 37mm across, so it won't get in the way while you tackle household (or other) projects, and with 100m of water resistance it can get a little wet without issue. I'd always prefer a sapphire crystal on a tool watch, but in the same breath how much complaining can you do when you're getting this for $56.99?
> 
> *SHOP NOW*
> 
> *22mm And 24mm Quick-Release Canvas Watch Straps*
> 
> ​
> Watch straps are also a crapshoot on Amazon, as you have to assume that you're going to get what you pay for when you look at the budget end of things. That said, I'd risk dropping the $13 on one of these canvas quick-release straps just to see how they are. Unlike cheap leather, canvas straps are much more likely to break in and be comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


Just got the watch box for $30 thanks to this thread, great simple addition. Thank you!


----------



## tomorrow_night

thanks, Just bought a new watch off Amazon


----------

